# Jetting questions



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Guys! 

Jetting is not really a big thing where I am, but I'm really curious about it

When a line is plugged and your jetting it, won't the water in the line reduce the pressure a lot?

Also I have been doing my research on here, and most of the jetters you guys are running are at least 8 GPM, wont all that water start coming back up the floor drains causing more damage?

When you are running 8 GPM do the hose bibs keep up? Or do you need a separate storage tank for the water?

Thanks guys!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Ptturner91 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Jetting is not really a big thing where I am, but I'm really curious about it
> 
> ...


 at 8 gallons a minute you will need a small holding tank so the hose bib can keep up. You may still run out. 

yes the water you are putting in will come up the floor drains until the blockage is cleared.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> at 8 gallons a minute you will need a small holding tank so the hose bib can keep up. You may still run out.
> 
> yes the water you are putting in will come up the floor drains until the blockage is cleared.


A large enough tank will usually act as a pretty good buffer so you won't run out while jetting...
Just start it filling right away and we usually get jobs done even at 18 GPM with the garden hose....

Usually you aren't continuously jetting on the job...

As far as the water coming up while jetting one of the things that you can do is get the jetter nozzle out against the clog before you let r rip...

Then blow through the clog fast and work it from the back side...

If that isn't getting it done then containment and pumping will do...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I blew a good load of black water up and over the toilet this past sat. Was using the 3/8 so about 10 12 gpm. It was my fault, I was jetting a gunky line going for to much at the end, (but the beginning of the line) and Kazam, I blew a good load up and out the roof vent,,,,, I was like,, oops,,, felt like the rookie I am. But had the toilet seat down and 20 min, it was cleaned up.


----------

